# CPC-A Looking for someone to be a mentor (preferable w/in EMORY HEALTHCARE)



## imani1133 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello, My name is Tiombe and I currently work for Emory Healthcare
I recently obtained my CPC-A, independently because I wanted to take my career a step further. I attended billing and coding school several years ago, but never sat for the exam. I passed it the first time this year after studying my old books and study guides. I currently key charges and do diagnostic coding, but I work at the front desk. If any one at Emory (or outside of Emory) knows of a department that is willing to mentor a recently certified, yet ambitious coder, please LET ME KNOW!! THANKS

My email is tiombe.booth@emoryhealthcare.org


----------

